
Show HN: Pitch Deck Template v.3, the easiest way to create your pitch deck - vasylslobodian
https://basetemplates.com/pitch-deck-template
======
chatmasta
Nice site! The template viewer is a great feature, since it gives the user an
immediate place to play with the product.

Do people think it's a good idea to include the terms of the raise you are
seeking in your pitch deck ("The Ask")? Wouldn't it be better to let the VC
say the first number? IIRC this is the advice given in _Venture Deals_ by Brad
Feld and Jason Mendelson.

~~~
vasylslobodian
Thanks for the feedback! I think it's a good idea to clearly state what amount
of money you're looking to raise and what for. But you should be also flexible
enough to take into the account any critique on that point from VC's.

------
vasylslobodian
Hi guys! Please, check the landing page and let me know for any feedback. If
you're interested in the purchase, here's a 30% HackerNews friendly discount
code for you "hn30".

Vasyl

